

How to Get a Job at Google - amelius
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/opinion/sunday/friedman-how-to-get-a-job-at-google.html?_r=0

======
shams93
Lol it sounds like being under 25 helps a lot, when I hot 41 I got tossed from
the industy so hard it literally broke my face getting into an accident trying
hopelessly to find more work. Despite having 2 decades of skills in huge
datasets, since teachability trumps experience you do find amazing engineers
living in their vans in middle age, deemed unemoployable lol. There is no old
coders home you get to live in for free when you hit 40.

